# Florida Trip Easter 2014



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

I just returned from a trip to north Florida. 

The plan was to stay on a property in Cottondale called Kitty's Crossroads in a rental trailer. I wanted to bring 3 of my 4 horses for the girls & I to ride, but would have to borrow a stock trailer to take them as I only have a 2 horse straight load. Also coming would be my two boxers, one very elderly. 

Planned to leave early in the morning Saturday before Easter and get in our first ride that evening. We were going to stay there until the following Saturday evening, when I would have to return for work Sunday. 

Planned to ride 5-10 miles per day on the 30 miles of trails there, with side trips to the nearby State Forest for additional 6 miles of trails. Also planned to trailer to Roadyy's place for some rides with him. 

Well...nothing, absolutely nothing worked out as planned. :-(


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

First thing to go wrong was the rain all day on Good Friday. It was supposed to stop by noon, but it never did. just kept raining and raining, all day & all night long. So, nothing got loaded as i didn't want everything wet before we even left!

That meant packing Saturday after the rain stopped, so we were ready to go, except horses, at 3 pm. 

Next thing to go wrong, there wouldn't be anyone to meet us at KC until Monday. Drat. 

Called Roadyy to tell him we couldn't come yet & why, and he (impulsively) invited us to his place until Monday. I quickly took him up on his kind offer, and he used his Saturday afternoon putting up fencing to divide his pasture and hunting for hay for us. Poor guy. 

So we don't get on the road until 5pm, but head out anyway instead of waiting until Easter morning. (bad idea) Of course, one wrong turn (stupid GPS) and I am on a one lane road with _nothing_ on it, and our trip just got an hour longer. 

Yeah, an hour longer and absolutely no where to turn around. Stupid GPS:evil:

So, with no choice but to keep driving I decend on poor tired Roadyy after midnight with 2 cranky teenage girls, 2 hyper geldings, 4 dogs needing to pee, and 1 very confused and shaken guinea pig (Jenny insisted he come).

Poor Roadyy...


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

After walking the dogs and putting them and the guinea pig in the screened in back porch, and getting the girls settled into their beds, I noticed the horses were still really hyper even though Roadyy had walked them around the pen. 

I really did not trust my boys to respect the wire without it being "hot" but also didn't trust Chivas not to panic if it was hot. 

So I tied the horses to the trailer in the pasture and slept in the van so I could hear if their was any problem. I had to bring Lily the silly rat terrier in the van with me, as she was having panic attacks being left on the porch. 

I slept ok, and woke up to Dreamer lose and his halter dangling from the trailer. Chivas had dug a hole in a circle, but was still attached. 

We let both horses loose and after some squeeling, snorting and pawing (mostly by Dreamer) the horses settled down to eat. Dreamer & Chivas were "allowed" to eat the hay with Doc, but had to leave if Trusty or Little Man were at the hay ring. 

Dreamer, Chivas & Doc meet over the hay ring:


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Did I mention that I had the van packed to the roof with camping stuff, duffle bags, tack and food for everyone? 

This is what the van looked like inside Easter morning after removing the critters, kids and their blankets.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

So, instead of heading to church with our hosts, or heading to the beach, the girls slept until almost noon and I walked dogs, walked horses, and tried to rest. 

After a wonderful Easter dinner prepared by Roadyy's DW, we saddled up the horses. The trails, unfortunately, were flooded and so we took a little ride around on Roadyy's property.

Becca on Doc, Jenny on Dreamer, and Rick on Little Man:


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Monday we headed to Kitty's Crossroads to meet Miss Kitty and settle into the camper. We got a late start due to having to arrange a time to meet up that didn't conflict with her schedule. 

We arrived at 4:30 pm as arranged and got a "truck tour" with Miss Kitty of the property and the trails. We also were provided with a map of the trails and price list. 

We then took a "tour" of the camper we were to rent. Unfortunately, there was no air conditioning, no stove, no fridge, and not much room inside. This time it was Becca that had a panic attack, and I didn't even try to bring the dogs inside the oven, er camper. 

The mosquitos were very hungry and making a meal out of all of us and the sun was setting. We were all very hungry and I didn't quite know what to do. I fed the horses their grain and left them happily munching on a bale of straw (was supposed to be their bedding :?) and headed out to feed my cranky teens while I tried to figure out what to do after handing over most of my cash (she wouldn't take check or credit card) to Ms Kitty for my horses' stalls. 

Map/price list of Kitty's Crossroads in Cottondale, FL:

The trails in red and the south entrance next to them were all flooded. We came in though the east drive, and the camper was located next to the hay barn just past the entrance.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

After a meal at a nearby McDonalds (blah) I started calling nearby motels. The Super 8 in Chipley, a town 10 miles away, was willing to accept my 4 dogs (I didn't mention the rodent :shock and provide us with clean beds, hot shower, cold air, fridge, microwave, hairdryer, and a filling breakfast all for only a bit more than the camper...

I can't describe how happy the girls and the dogs were to be in a real room with real beds, a TV, cold air conditioning, and all of us together. Becca headed right for the shower and Jenny turned on the TV and sprawled over one of the beds. Gigi the taco dog laid claim to the kennel, Leo the guinea pig peaked out of his house and got a big drink of water, and Lily the rat terrier & I settled in on the other bed. The Boxers gulped down some water then lay down on their pads on the floor. 

I must say, that hotel was a lot cleaner and nicer than i expected, and the beds were very comfortable.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

The next morning I met Ms kitty and bought a $10 bale of hay (?) for my boys to share. I wish I had taken a picture of this hay, but it was very odd looking and she called it by some name i had never heard of. Claimed it was great & high in protein, but also mentioned it was what was left after harvesting the wheat grown on the property.

Oh well, the horses ate it, and I didn't know where else to find any hay except for a Tractor Supply Company, and I didn't know where one was. (it turns out, the was a TSC 2 blocks form our hotel, but I didn't find it until later)

Anyway, Ms Kitty & I discussed her rental horses and Becca's riding skills, and she determined the little TWH mare, Georgia, would suit. I rented her for the day at a rate of $50 and put her in the stall next to Chivas.

I then returned to the motel to pick up the girls.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Finally, Tuesday late morning, we are finally tacked up and ready to ride! 

Jenny, Becca & Georgia:

Chivas, Dreamer & Jenny:


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Ugh, doesn't like the best vacation at all. 

What's left after harvesting wheat is wheat straw and there isn't much protein in it . Basically we sometimes use it as bedding. The horses will nibble on it but heck they'll nibble on just about anything.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

We headed out on the 2 mile loop around the wheat field, and I intended, once Chivas settled down, to loop into some of the side trails. 

Well, we looped the field, turned around and looped it the other way, and Chivas still hadn't settled down. He was good, no great, about going through a huge "puddle" about 30+feet long, 15+ feet wide, and as deep as his belly in the middle. 

However, he was all gaga over the little mare Georgia, who I think was in heat (based on the fact the TWH stallion she was pastured with bred her that morning).

I could barely hold Chivas in the beta S hack, and was wishing I had put on his bridle with the bit instead. 

The girls wanted to ride on the race track, which turned into a "let's race!" and Jenny and Becca took off at a mad gallop! I meanwhile tried really hard to hold onto Chivas, but I lost and he took off after them, gaiting at 10.8mph! That is a record for him, and honestly, I think he could have gone faster! He was like a freight train charging around that race track. I had no brakes at all...

At this point, normally I would post pictures of this wild ride, however, my hands were totally occupied trying to hold onto my pseudo-stallion and I couldn't take any pictures of our ride...but trust me, it was fun! 

After the race, I left the girls on the track while I thought to do some speed work with Chivas. It wasn't to be, because I spent the time spinning Chivas in circles as he trumpeted to Georgia :evil:

Georgia, BTW, frightened Becca at first because she was acting up and she felt totally out of control. Once we got her away from the barn though, she was fine.

Chivas trying to look innocent after our crazy ride, stalls in the background:


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Dreamer gets a bath and shows off his spots...ah that feels good:


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Georgia gets a bath too, and a little drink...was she really that skinny?:


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Unfortunately, after our ride, Jenny got stepped on trying to take Dreamer out of his stall for a little grazing and hurt her foot. It was pretty swollen and a beautiful blue color. Jenny was in tears and had a hard time settling down. 

After returning to the motel and doctoring her foot, we tried to find a beach so Becca could see the ocean for the first time.

Once again, the stupid GPS led us in the wrong direction, so it got dark before we got to a beach. 

So, since Jenny wouldn't be able to get her boot back on for several days, and she can't handle pain well, I knew she wouldn't be riding again this trip. 

At that point, it seemed like the best idea was to return home and save the $$ for another trip another day. 

Bottom line? I planned to get alot of good gaiting in while racking up an average of 7-10 miles per day, but instead I got in 5+ miles in 4 days. Double drat:evil:


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

So, I hate it we didn't have more time to ride with Rick, didn't get in more riding time, and never saw any area attractions or the beach. 

I would go to Kitty's Crossroads again, but maybe it would be better to bring an RV and use the camper hookups near the barn. Also, I would bring a portable pen for the horses instead of keeping them stalled all day/night.

One last picture of Rick on Dreamer, don't you love Jenny's new green snap-on beta bridle with my orange halter? It was his first time in a Dressage saddle...


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

Wow, you know a vacation is bad when you have to go home from it to relax. I so wish we would have rode out to Pier Park Sunday evening and walked it on the way to the beach. It was so late by the time all the chores and animals were taken care of that we were all exhausted. 

I hope you are able to come back down again with the girls and we will try to plan it several weeks in advance to make a better experience for you and the girls. Amber still talks about the visit and really enjoyed your family's company. I wish she was more into horses and excited about it, but can't have everything.


I am glad I had the opportunity to help how ever little it may have been to accommodate your family the best I could. It was great meeting y'all and riding in a Dresser saddle for the first time. That was a strange feeling. Mind you the stirrups were set up for Jenny too..lol


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

Your horses are beautiful and I enjoyed riding Dreamer. After watching Chivos in person it has made me think about looking at gaited horses. He was so smooth in his walk. I'm sure Becka would have been a lot more comfortable had we been able to have Doc up there for her to ride and Chivos may have been better handled as well.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Golly, that was quite an ADVENTURE!! I'm glad you made it back in one piece, but how is Jenny's foot?

At least you got there.....One year on the way to Lexington, Virginia, we spent 3 unplanned days in Tryon, NC, and then on the way to Lexington, KY, we spent 3 unplanned days in Bowling Green. When we run late, we run LATE!!

Nancy


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Next time, just stay at Rick's place. (Nice of me to send out invitations for you, right?) What an adventure.


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

It is an open invitation at my house. Albeit the horse accommodations will be voided after I get my horses moved, per City of Callaway.lol


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Roadyy said:


> Your horses are beautiful and I enjoyed riding Dreamer. After watching Chivos in person it has made me think about looking at gaited horses. He was so smooth in his walk. I'm sure Becka would have been a lot more comfortable had we been able to have Doc up there for her to ride and Chivos may have been better handled as well.


You are very kind to offer to have my group back!! I am very grateful for all the assistance and kindness to us. It was above and beyond anything. Thank you, really! You have such a wonderful home and family, the girls are adorable. 

Becca would have loved to have Doc there, she really enjoyed riding him and was grinning the whole time. She did miss her Wintec saddle though, she said her butt is bruised from riding in western saddles hahahaha


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

greentree said:


> Golly, that was quite an ADVENTURE!! I'm glad you made it back in one piece, but how is Jenny's foot?
> 
> At least you got there.....One year on the way to Lexington, Virginia, we spent 3 unplanned days in Tryon, NC, and then on the way to Lexington, KY, we spent 3 unplanned days in Bowling Green. When we run late, we run LATE!!
> 
> Nancy


It is easy to run late with horses, but wow, that is LATE!! You'll have to tell the story some time...

Jenny will be ok, her foot is just badly bruised, except for her big toe, the rest are black n blue. She is my special child and just has a hard time with any injuries, plus she can't fit the swollen foot into anything except a slipper.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

I should add that Rick's house was only 45 min from Kitty's Crossroads hauling the trailer. It wouldn't be a bad drive even if done daily for a short time. There is another similar place near Chipley that the cashier in TSC told me about, but I don't remember the name. She said there were great trails there. 

Sometime I sure hope to visit again! Next time though, I hope to have more time to plan. This traveling with horses but not to showgrounds is very different for me! Plus I had to take my vacation in a hurry or not at all because of so many nurses quitting. We should get a batch of new grads in June, and hopefully some of them will stay for a while...

Thanks for the invite Rick (and Celeste!)


----------



## Oreos Girl (May 24, 2011)

That does sound like some adventure and a lot like the first couple of my camping/riding trips. The first one we went to Fort Mountain up in NE Georgia. I was using my F150 that was fine for flat Georgia, lock the transmission as I parked on the side of the mountain at the stables there, found a transmission mechanic. When we finally did get ready to finally ride (middle of 2nd day) I got thrown by my horse about 2 minutes of getting on. Spent that afternoon in Dalton's emergency room. Thought I broke my hip but just bruised really bad so riding was out for me for the rest of that trip.

Next year was Land Between the Lakes in Kentucky. My friend's truck blew both heads going over Mount Eagle. Limped our way to Manchester. We found the greatest mechanic/tire store. The mechanic owned horses and the owner had a pickup truck. So by the time we realized that both heads were blown it was too late to do anything so the mechanic hooked the owner's truck to my trailer and took Flicka (my friend's horse) to his house for the night. I was getting Oreo that week so we didn't have a second horse with us. My dad then drove down and got us the next day. We ended up staying extra days at Wrangler's Camp while waiting for Donna's truck to be fixed. It was good because it rained most of the days we were there.

Finally the 3rd trip which was to East Fork in Tennessee, I don't think anything bad happened that trip. Other than a long weekend with a tropical depression and being on top of a Mountain at Circle E, most of my trips have been more uneventful since that time. That one was lots of rain, sleeping in stalls when my tent turned into a indoor swimming pool and sleeping on dead rats.

So the moral of the story, it does get better.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Dang Oreo's Girl, those are some bad camping trips! Blown heads? Dead rats? :shock: Jeez. I am suprised you kept trying! 

About staying in the stalls, I was thinking that it would be nicer (and cooler) to stay in one of the stalls at KC than the camper...


----------



## Oreos Girl (May 24, 2011)

But the stall was where the dead rat was. My friend was "cleaning" up the stall before we moved beds in and found the rat. She removed it but didn't tell me about it until months later. Of course she was "safer" on a cot whereas I was on an air mattress on the floor.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Okay....so there's the right way.....

Then there's the wrong way.....

And of course the Army way....

But you took the Garmin way!

I can tell some stories about the Garmin way.....as Regan said, "trust but verify".


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

The GPS aparently wanted to play "how long and twisted can this trip be"

Just for fun, I turned on the GPS for the way home, knowing all I had to do was follow 231 until Talladega, then turn onto 21 until almost home. That sorry GPS wanted me to turn off 231 constantly. I just ignored it an stayed on the right road, something I should have done on the way down...

I made it home a lot quicker than the way down!


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

Must be something about camping lately. Remember my trip to the pond a couple weeks ago? Getting the truck and trailer stuck in the mud on the way in, rain and snow all weekend long, and my dear KMSH Ella slipping and falling with my best friend Sue who had not ridden a horse in 20 years. Ella stepped on Sue's ankle and left a bruise the size of an orange, even though you could tell Ella was trying her very best not to hurt Sue as she fell. 

I am glad everyone is okay. Horses are not for wimps! Camping is not for wimps! The two together? Its either wonderful or "what was I thinking?"


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Holy moly, what an adventure!! :shock:

Sure hope the next one is more positive.


----------



## RhondaLynn (Jan 26, 2010)

Good Grief!!! glad you made it home safe and sound. Glad you had Roadyy there to help out!!

Apparently you are a girl who has ADVENTURES!!! be sure to post your adventures so we can enjoy/laugh/cry with you!!

Rhonda


----------

